# Conny 10/28



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

So I snuck out of work in between appointments to cast the short wall. I've trolled, pinned, fly, and floated for steel, never casted a wall. I hooked this beauty on my 10th cast. He went arial about 5-6 times. It hit so hard and I must say I'm hooked. I kept this one for the smoker as I rarely ever keep any. I hope a few of you make it out to enjoy this weather










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Nice fish but really what is on your feet?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

My PUMA's. Way better than the loafers for work


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Good report! Thanks for sharing. I love the challenge of trying to entice the bite with a variety of tactics. They have the grand slam for three sports fish (walleye, steelhead, smallmouth) in one day.....I have my own personal grand slam for three steelhead in one day, caught using different gear (Fly, Hardware, Bait).


----------



## chromechaser (Oct 30, 2014)

I have not fished the walls in a long time, it's a different fight for sure lol my favorite lure-little Cleo chrome/blue


----------

